# Goals



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

Average 300 55x on a 5 spot
average 299 18x on a vegas target
win every tournament i go to
get a deer with my recurve
get a coyote
get a squirel
get better at snowboarding
bench more than my body weight


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree with the one above me: kill a coyote
And average 290 at least 5X this year for 3D


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

One of my goals is to place well in the ibo wordls in august. I would also like to improve on my shooting.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

my goals are all written out somewhere but heres some:
1300+ fita in competition
average 110 OR at JOAD Nationals
make extended JDT
make the resident atlete program
make Jr. USAT

Chris 
USAA Junior Dream Team


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> I agree with the one above me: kill a coyote
> And average 290 at least 5X this year for 3D


just curious, how do you shoot 290 5x in 3-D?


my goals:
win shooter of the year in Young Adult in ASA
Shoot to the best of my ability
Getsome of the best footage i can next bow season
kill at least a 130 in illinois with my bow on film


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

bulldogg1119 said:


> just curious, how do you shoot 290 5x in 3-D?
> 
> 
> my goals:
> ...


In our 3D league we dont count X's as 11 or 12, they are only worth 10. So my goal is 5 8's or less in 30 targets and 5 X's.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

**disclaimer** I may not be anywhere near close to some of these goals, but these are the goals i'm striving for...
Win state with new state records (indoor and outdoor)
shoot a 600 with 120x at louisville
outdoor nationals: shoot 550's or better on the field and hunter rounds and drop no more that 8 on the animal round
shoot 300 with 58+ x's consistantly
shoot 300 with 27+ x's for vegas rounds consistantly


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

-Do better in school
-Try out for the university's smyphony


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

not really many goals. would like to place at vegas, but thats about it


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Win the state JOAD indoor and outdoor champs. 
Shoot well in Vegas
Shoot well at the AZ cup
Hopefully go to JOAD nationals, and do well there if I go
Shoot more FITA tournaments 
Earn the Gold Olympian Pin in JOAD (that is a big goal)

Lately I have been having some form troubles. I got a coach a month or so ago, and he is changing my form a lot. As such, I am still getting used to it and my shooting has suffered about 10 points for it. I really want to get over that before Vegas.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

average above 285 indoor 300 score by May
average 1260+ at outdoor FITA
raise my national standing from 9th (current) to 6th or higher for outdoor
make the Canadian team to go to Pan American Championships


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I want to get my bow up to 70# before going out elk hunting in colorado this september. I want to go aireal bowfishing, shoot an elk with my bow along with some does and a buck with my bow since this week up in Ohio I didn't get any deer with my bow but last night I shot a 200# doe with my muzzleloader @ 70 yards and I got to experience my first winter snow up there. I wan't to also shoot a turkey with my bow this year and to shoot a hog with my 45 colt using my reloads.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Get better at shooting
Get better at shooting
Kill a 130 class buck
Go to Vegas

When are the Vegas nationals?
I probably won't shoot but I'd still like to be there.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I also want to video some hunts and maybe get a chance to be on the Red Arrow television's pro staff.


----------



## bulldog42 (Dec 19, 2009)

-get a bama longbow
-get accurate with it
-get more yardage with my martin pantera
-kill a fat doe or two from the propety we hunt. (you cant eat the horns, so bucks arent a big deal)
-out-shoot my dad
-robin-hood an arrow
-maybe kill a deer with a longbow if i get accurate enough
-go stump shooting possibly
-not compete in archery tourneys because i dont like competition, i like the fun of it, competition takes fun away (my opinion)


----------

